# Update on my queen Aamelia



## catlove16 (Apr 24, 2007)

So I was doing a photo session today on her and I noticed this weird slightly yellowish mucus thing hanging out of her  (kind of like amiotic sac) wat is this (could it be mucus plug 8O :? , and if so this mean that she is going into labor soon :roll: She is due in around 9 - 10 days so if anything would the babies be premature :? (Aamelia is 9 months old at this point) Oh also when does she start producing milk cause her teats seem full but there is no milk yet Sorry for so many questions but this is my first time going through a cat pregnacy and I'm worried sick 

She looks like a tank now 8) lol :lol: 

WARNING FIRST 2 PICS ARE KIND OF GRAPHIC (SO SKIP IF YOU DO NOT WANT TO BE OFFENDED)




















































Also is this box good enough for her to give birth in? (Btw it is in a dark half opened - half closed closet just that on picture it came out bright)


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Cats usually like a smaller box in which to give birth. If there's time, I would prepare a smaller box. The discharge is typical of a cat that is going to give birth soon. I would check her frequently. She's quite young, so I would keep your vet's number and the ER vet's number close by. 

I hope this helps.
http://cats.about.com/cs/pregnancybirth ... irth_3.htm


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

Wow! Shes only a kitten herself! 8O 

From my memory the mucus plug was more of a brownish colour. Oh well, time will tell. 

As Jeanie said, keep your vets number near by and keep us updated.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

In this article, about halfway down the page, under signs of labor, you'll find a description of the mucous plug as yellow, pinkish and with a texture like gelatin. I have seen what your cat has discharged, and the pink/yellow discharge, usually for a day or two. Of course, the blood in the discharge turns brownish.

http://www.showcatsonline.com/s_expert4.htm

http://www.showcatsonline.com/s_expert4.htm


----------



## Tabbytam3 (Oct 18, 2006)

Any kittens yet??? Princess had hers yesterday on Mothers Day!! We have four.....

There is a pic posted if you haven't seen it already.....

:kittyball


----------

